
Using better CLIs - kawera
https://dev.to/sobolevn/using-better-clis-6o8
======
sriram_iyengar
Have been using gitx for some years on MAC and it’s quiet productive. ‘jump’
on iTerm helps in navigating across folders quicker.

[https://github.com/wting/autojump](https://github.com/wting/autojump)

